
Licensing for media companies in Canada would likely be proportionate: Minister - onetimemanytime
https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/licensing-for-media-companies-in-canada-would-likely-be-proportionate-heritage-minister-1.4792838
======
onetimemanytime
_One of the report’s proposals, drafted by former telecommunications executive
Janet Yale, specifically suggests requiring all companies that deliver "audio,
audiovisual, and alphanumeric news content" to Canadians be regulated by the
Canadian Radio-Television and Telecommunications Commission (CRTC) or another
body, through a licence or registration._

